# Where to get non standard size switch plates



## DNK (Apr 9, 2007)

I did some kitchen remodeling and was going to replace the switch covers.  It seems that instead of installing two switches in a single 4x4 box the previous owners added another 2x4 box next to the original single box.  Now a standard 2 switch cover won't fit.  I am not going to tear these out at this point and was wondering if there is a place to find a switch cover that will fit or if I'm going to have to fabricate something.  The old switch cover is two standard single covers spliced together and covered with wallpaper and I don't plan on reusing them.


----------

